# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Νεος ΒΒ σε αναζητηση link απο Κερατσινι Acd_ex #14852

## acd_ex

Ο κομβος διαθετει RB 532A της MikroTik, 2 If με CM9, πιατα αλουμινιου 80cm της Triax με καλωδια 3μ LMR 400 και χειροποιητα feeder.
Τοποθετημενα σε ταρατσα, σε ιστο 2 μετρων, τροφοδοτουμενα μεσω PoE, με χρηση UPS.
Το ενα εκ των 2 ειναι ελευθερο και ζηταει link.

Η θεση μου στο WiND ειναι http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=14852




BB links: 

Speedy 5091 στις 9/02/2010
SSID: awmn-5091-14852
Πρωτόκολλο: IEEE 802.11a

----------


## acd_ex

Το πρωτο link BB εγινε πραγματικοτητα.

ΒΒ με Speedy 5091 στις 9/02/2010
SSID: awmn-5091-14852
Πρωτόκολλο: IEEE 802.11a

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον Παναγιωτη (Speedy) που στην ουσια εκανε ολη τη δουλεια, οπως και τους JZ και Vassilis3 που με εξυπηρετουσαν σαν client τοσο καιρο.

----------

